# Upgrading and looking for lens advice.



## dpedro (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, I currently own a T41 and the following lenses: 35 1.4 L / 85 1.8 / 100 2.8 L Macro / 70-200 f4L and I also own the 10-22 and 17-55 2.8 EF-S lenses. I am upgrading to the 5d Mark iii and I am thinking of getting the 24-70 v2 and the 16-35 L and selling my 2 EF-s lenses. I will still have a T4i as a second body but don't want lenses I can't use on both bodies. I am looking to start doing weddings, but currently shoot families and models with ease, my events are nice too but tougher to pull off with the rebel. Hence the upgrade to a FF with better ISO. Thoughts?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan to me...


----------



## dpedro (Oct 9, 2012)

Would you keep the 35l if you had the 16-35l? I could use the 35 on the t4i as my portrait lens, but I fear I won't use t4i much after I get the FF LOL


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 9, 2012)

I would, yes. I have both, in fact. 35L as a nighttime walkaround lens, mostly.


----------



## elflord (Oct 9, 2012)

dpedro said:


> Ok, I currently own a T41 and the following lenses: 35 1.4 L / 85 1.8 / 100 2.8 L Macro / 70-200 f4L and I also own the 10-22 and 17-55 2.8 EF-S lenses. I am upgrading to the 5d Mark iii and I am thinking of getting the 24-70 v2 and the 16-35 L and selling my 2 EF-s lenses. I will still have a T4i as a second body but don't want lenses I can't use on both bodies. I am looking to start doing weddings, but currently shoot families and models with ease, my events are nice too but tougher to pull off with the rebel. Hence the upgrade to a FF with better ISO. Thoughts?



Sell your EFS glass and you're a bit limited at the wide end on the crop, but if you're prepared to just use your FF for wide shots, maybe that's OK. 

Re lenses, for crop I'd want the extra stop or 2 (e.g. a fast prime)


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 9, 2012)

If you have the funds to get the 5D III, 24-70 II and 16-35 II all at the same time, then go for it. If not, then replace the 10-22 last. It's a cost effective way to get UWA range.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 9, 2012)

*My 2 cents:*
Sell: T41 + EF-S lenses + 85 1.8 + 100 2.8 L and 70-200 f4 = $3200ish

Buy: 5D III + 24-70 II and 5D II + 70-200 IS f2.8 IS I or version II

Keep: 35L

You can always rent 16-35 II if needed or buy one a year from now.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Oct 9, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> *My 2 cents:*
> Sell: T41 + EF-S lenses + 85 1.8 + 100 2.8 L and 70-200 f4 = $3200ish
> 
> Buy: 5D III + 24-70 II and 5D II + 70-200 IS f2.8 IS I or version II
> ...


This is a great plan (Still go for the IS I.. really good bang for your buck but you can only find used).

However the original still works, but a 5D III and II combination would go good together! Or if you didn't mind, 2x 5D IIs (just chucking out there. Good quality for a cheaper price).

But still, your original plan was good. I just think it would be more effective with 2 FF's though.


----------



## dpedro (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. I am ready to buy the 5d iii today, but I wonder if a few weeks will make a price difference after seeing the beach camera price drop. I am going to see what B and H has to say about it. Beach camera and Adorama kill me because I live in NJ, therefore I pay state tax, B and H saves me hundreds on these orders because they are in NY and don't have to hit me with the tax. So it's either B and H, or Amazon. I trust B and H. 

I can get the 24-70 ii as well, If I wait until early Nov. Could get it now, if I sell my EF-S 17-55 2.8 lens or my 580 ex-ii. (I have 2 600's and my 580 sits in my bag at home.) Waiting a few months for the 24-70 is probably smart anyway. I want to ensure the first batch has all the bugs worked out. Keeping the 10-22 for a bit means I can slow down on the 16-35L, not in a big hurry for that one anyway.

I may keep my crop for a while, but once I get a few weddings under my belt, I will probably give the T4i to the wife and grab the 5d ii for a second body, or a 6d. 

My favorite crop lenses were the 35 L and the 17-55 2.8, so I would assume the 24-70 ii on my FF would be the same focal range and perfect for my style. The 35 will be a bit wider, but still an amazing lens, I will hang onto it. 

Damn, this profession is an expensive and addicting one eh? LOL


----------



## dpedro (Oct 9, 2012)

I like that plan on selling off my gear, except i want my wife to assist me sometimes and the T4i will be a nice camera to get her started on. The Macro is a keeper too, I enjoy doing macro from time to time. The rest I can do without. Thanks again for the advice. I will post again once I have made a few purchases and update you on how it worked out.


----------



## dpedro (Oct 10, 2012)

So don't get 24-70 2.8? You thinking 35L 85L 100 Macro and upgrade 70-200 to the IS 70-200. Keeping it all prime? If you have 35/85, do you get a 50 still?


----------

